# Ghost mantises



## DarkWolf (Mar 5, 2022)

I have a male who molted into an adult a week ago and a female that molted into an adult 3 days ago. Any tips for breeding them?


----------



## Erin Katovich (Mar 5, 2022)

Give the female another week or two, feed them both, and let them be together. The trick I use is that if the female is ready she will be letting out pheromones, so the male should be super attentive. You can keep him in the same room a day before to enhance that effect. but honestly ghosts are about as easy as it gets to breed, just as long as females are internally mature. Good Luck!


----------

